

Ask HN: cheap reliable host for Wordpress blog - sergioschuler

I had a post at the top of HN earlier today (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6989971) but Bluehost went belly up and is down for some hours. Any reliable (no downtime) and cheap WP host you can recommend?
======
flavmartins
Webfaction! You can't go wrong. It's screaming fast with it's fine tuned nginx
servers, 512MB so it's more than most shared hosting environments will give
you for applications.

I'm a big Wordpress blogger and run
[http://winthecustomer.com](http://winthecustomer.com). I've been offered
several free VPS accounts from various hosting companies in exchange for a
plug for their services but after testing them out, I end up sticking with my
PAID shared hosting account with Webfaction.

I've been a HUGE fan for 4+ years now. $7 mo. is the best $7 of hosting you
can buy and better than others that cost $20+ per month.

NOTE: Webfaction doesn't gimmick you with "unlimited" crap with their hosting
accounts. When others offer "unlimited" they really should included about a
million ______* next to that. I used to work in Web hosting and know for a
fact that after several gigs of space or bandwidth usage, they 'll kick you
out and force you to upgrade or find another host.

~~~
bliti
Another vote for Webfaction from me. Their support is excellent.

------
rb2e
In the past for WordPress, I've found TigerTech.net quite good for reliable,
shared hosting. They are helpful too if you have problems.

------
t0
AWS (or similar) so you can switch to a bigger instance when you have a
traffic spike.

Or just use Cloudflare.

